# Watch where you step!!!



## Ocmulgee Arms (Jan 8, 2012)

I took my son to a local swamp on public land this morni and stepped in a 10 inch beaver trap set up in the trail.  Glad it was me and not my son or the dog. Hurt like Edited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove Profanity. Had a time getting it off Got the federal ranger involved. He looked the area over and said several laws were broken. So watch your step on public land. Been roaming public land for probably 35 years and never thought to watch for that.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 8, 2012)

wow.. I hate to hear that. never wouldve thought to look for traps either.


----------



## btt202 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dang I can't trap for the duck hunters messing up my trap sets


----------



## Ocmulgee Arms (Jan 8, 2012)

If I had found te guy that set them tis morning it would have been ugly. My 7 year old daughter wanted to go with me this morning, it would be bad if she had gotten caught. Would've broked her or my sons foot. If I didn't have waders on it might have broken mine. It was set up verticle on land in the trail. If my dog had gotten her head in it it would probably have broken her neck.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 8, 2012)

Thought it was illegal to trap on wma's


----------



## Ocmulgee Arms (Jan 8, 2012)

No WMA, it was National Forest land. Trapping is legal according to the ranger but they have to be clearly marked, Taged with name and address, and nothing over a certain size if used on land. I forget the size now but something like 5inches or so. Beaver traps must be in the water but still clearly marked to prevent accidents. These met none of these requirements.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Jan 8, 2012)

That's just not right at all.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm glad one of your kids or your dog didnt get caught in that thing. Hopefully the ranger will get them.


----------



## quackertackr (Jan 8, 2012)

btt202 said:


> Dang I can't trap for the duck hunters messing up my trap sets



If it was legal it probably wouldn't have been a problem. Glad no one was seriously injured.


----------



## B.Hud (Jan 8, 2012)

was it a leg hold or a conibear? either way im sure it hurt


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dang that's awful glad you weren't hurt to bad


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank the good Lord. That no one got hurt. Yep Ive seen them alot times. I have found a few there not maked, well all I know is those traps weren much good any more. If you go threw swamp long you will find one, if they are marked. I find them after the season alot scouting for next year.


----------



## Ocmulgee Arms (Jan 8, 2012)

It was a conibear. 10" across.


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 8, 2012)

btt202 said:


> Dang I can't trap for the duck hunters messing up my trap sets



Yep, that would be great, thanks. 

Sorry that happened, but I'm glad it wasn't worse for you.


----------



## Ocmulgee Arms (Jan 9, 2012)

Ranger caught the guy this morning. Some jackleg from Butts county! He got some tickets and educated on what to do to be legal and safe. Glad he got caught but my foot still hurts and I still got to buy waders. Waders might cost more than his tickets


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Jan 9, 2012)

Glad you weren't hurt to bad... Glad they caught him... some people just don't care about the danger they put other people in....


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds like he needs to pay your medical bills and buy u some waders too.


----------



## Ocmulgee Arms (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree Wild turkey. But I doubt it would ever happen. Yesterday I wanted him to pay with a little blood. If one of my kids got hurt I don't know what I would do. I'm sure they would've had broken bones. I not big on sueing but I think I would have to go after him. I have no Dr bills yet but family is urging me to get it x-rayed.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Jan 9, 2012)

If it is still giving you pain... you should get it x-rayed.... I am sure he would be responsible for any medical bills.... after all he wasn't within the law with those traps... so it's definitely his fault...


----------



## Ocmulgee Arms (Jan 9, 2012)

By the way a big thanks to the ranger for making this a priority and sitting in the rain to catch him. There is plenty for him to do without jacklegs like this yahoo making the woods unsafe. Thanks.


----------



## GLS (Jan 9, 2012)

Ocmulgee Arms said:


> I agree Wild turkey. But I doubt it would ever happen. Yesterday I wanted him to pay with a little blood. If one of my kids got hurt I don't know what I would do. I'm sure they would've had broken bones. I not big on sueing but I think I would have to go after him. I have no Dr bills yet but family is urging me to get it x-rayed.



A court handling the criminal charges can require victim restitution, but has to be aware of the amount sought and you would be required to offer proof of loss such as receipts, photos, etc.  You need to see if a solicitor or DA has been assigned to the case.   Some counties may not have a solicitor or ADA assigned to the court of first appearance where the man will often try to resolve the case.  It may be a PIA and not worth your effort if you have to show up to court only to find out it has been continued to another date, etc.


----------



## Ocmulgee Arms (Jan 9, 2012)

GLS,  I may be wrong but the way I understand it this would be a federal case being on National Forest and written by Federal Ranger. If so the case would probably heard in Macon. If it were real bad or the kids were hurt I would pursue it.I'm not going through the trouble for waders. But deep down I would like to. Being a federal case I don't know if his fines are more or less than a county fine.


----------



## Ocmulgee Arms (Jan 9, 2012)

Btt202 I hope you were joking with your comment. The guy that was caught was from Butts Co.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 9, 2012)

Ocmulgee Arms said:


> Btt202 I hope you were joking with your comment. The guy that was caught was from Butts Co.



NOW, This is interesting. I hope he was joking too. I would like to know.


----------



## quackertackr (Jan 9, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> NOW, This is interesting. I hope he was joking too. I would like to know.



I bet he doesn't show back up if it was him. If the judge gets the whole story with the injuries the fine will probably be higher, unless he just pleads guilty. Glad the ranger put in the effort to stop things like this.


----------



## king george (Jan 9, 2012)

hate to her that, glad u and your youngins' r O.K.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 9, 2012)

That would have to hurt, those big conibears mean business. I don't know what the law is in Georgia, but here in NC it's illegal to set a 330 conibear on dry land.


----------



## Ocmulgee Arms (Jan 9, 2012)

Same here. And yes it did.


----------



## btt202 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes I Was Joking. No I would not want to see Know one get hurt Not your little child ,your k9 ,you yourself. And yes I'm From Butts Co. and I don't trap or know anyone that traps....Guys you would believe the PM'S I got off the Statement I made. I apologize for my little bit of humor .


----------



## Ocmulgee Arms (Jan 9, 2012)

Btt202  Glad to hear that. Sorry about the PMs


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 9, 2012)

I was hoping your were joking. There nothing wrong with jokin around. Just when someone is hurt from something like that, you have to becareful in what your saying.


----------



## GLS (Jan 10, 2012)

Ocmulgee Arms said:


> GLS,  I may be wrong but the way I understand it this would be a federal case being on National Forest and written by Federal Ranger. If so the case would probably heard in Macon. If it were real bad or the kids were hurt I would pursue it.I'm not going through the trouble for waders. But deep down I would like to. Being a federal case I don't know if his fines are more or less than a county fine.



If it's federal his fines will be worse and there could be other penalties.  U.S. Magistrates often suspend hunting rights as a penalty for game and fish violations.  I'd check with the ranger and find out when and where court is.  If it is indeed a federal case, he's in for some high anxiety.  There will be a Assistant US Attorney assigned to the prosecution who could provide you with information regarding restitution procedures, if any.  No harm in trying...


----------



## GAGE (Jan 10, 2012)

I snapped a 330 on my hand once, and it sure did not tickle.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ocmulgee Arms said:


> No WMA, it was National Forest land. Trapping is legal according to the ranger but they have to be clearly marked, Taged with name and address, and nothing over a certain size if used on land. I forget the size now but something like 5inches or so. Beaver traps must be in the water but still clearly marked to prevent accidents. These met none of these requirements.



some of these statements are incorrect. read the regs for the correct length, id of traps, and where traps may be placed for beaver. READ THE REGS


----------



## Ocmulgee Arms (Jan 11, 2012)

I guess the fed ranger is wrong then. Havnt read the regs and don't care. I don't trap. The ranger said the laws for public land and private land are different. If the ranger is wrong then he'll have to fight it. All I know is what the ranger that's over the national forest told me that and made him remove his traps for these reasons.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 11, 2012)

Done that before wading a swamp.

Learned along time ago the woods are for everyone. More dangers than a trapper making a living out there. Pretty much the reason old salts taught me to wear good boots and thick clothes in the "woods". Little extra protection.  A tick will kill you faster.


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 12, 2012)

Lots of the public land up here is covered in traps...but I have never seen an unmarked one.  Scary thing is if it got you a few feet underwater...you might be stuck!


----------



## GLS (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's a link to a story and a video that shows how to open a conibear trap.   Article has a horror story about a man having to shoot his dog to end misery of poor animal caught in the trap.  Had he seen this video he would have known how to open trap.  Link is in the Feb. 2 blog story.
http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/mans-best-friend


----------

